# TKAA Gets it Done!



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Word is out now, kayak fishermen are real fishermen. TKAA’s performance in this year’s CCA Angler’s Club Challenge puts paddle anglers on the map and sets precedence for future competitions and future kayak fishermen. We for real, for real! The tournament, which pits area fishing clubs against one another for bragging rights, would be a test of kayakers verses boaters. At Friday’s Captain meeting Rob Holtz, the tournament’s organizer assured the crowd that the kayak anglers would be, “Fishing for real fish at other places besides inside the inlets.” Seems there was concern that the kayak club’s participation was a joke. 

Saturday, our five teams headed out to Rudee, Lynnhaven, HRBT and the first island of the CBBT. Kayak Kevin and Tom Powers (aka Kent Dorfman) brought in the first and third place sheepshead respectively but the clincher was the three placing spot landed by Robin Wood at the Broad Bay Passage Wall a stone’s throw from the tournament headquarters. Everyone fished hard and some fantastic catches were made including Chad Hoover’s 25 inch trout that was only trumped by the trout master Carl Herring. 

After pigging out on BBQ pig and refueling on some frosty cold beverages the team placing were announced. The place went silent. In last place….Portsmouth Anglers. The kayakers explode with excitement – stoked to be in anything other than last place. Later Ray (OVYaker) said, “I’ve never seen people so happy not to loose.” Seventh place, sixth place, fifth place…the kayakers held their breath in disbelief, we beat this many boat bound teams. Fourth place, and finally, third place, the Tidewater Kayak Angler’s Association! Mad celebration, dancing in the streets, group photos, high fives, beers all around: the kayak anglers are real anglers! 

Let the smack talk begin…

Kevin’s real fish


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

You guys did an outstanding job, very impressive.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats Yakkers! ^ 5's


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

you mean yakkers are no longer red headed step childs?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

If yakkers are no longer red-head stepchildren, or crazy, or oddball, I'M SELLIN' MINE!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good job*

Way to go.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*how much?*



Railroader said:


> If yakkers are no longer red-head stepchildren, or crazy, or oddball, I'M SELLIN' MINE!!!


I'll take it


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Rick...
Our team had a blast...caught a ton of flatties @ the HRBT...thanks ta Catman32's finga mullets....was fun...lets do it again 

WTG- TKAA


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*great job*

that sheepshead is huge


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

What can I say but "out-freaking-standing" guys!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Hell yeah! Get 'er done! Congrats ladies and gents!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Great job, fellas. 

Very, very, very nice work.

Way to represent.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Woo Hoooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I feel like a proud papa! It s good to have such talent in the TKAA!


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

Excellent job guys !!!!!!! Pushes me one step closer into getting one..


----------

